# Impala security?



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

what kind of alarms do you guys have on your 63-64 impalas? how do you have them installed?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

viper 3303 - 7 sirens, backup battery, tilt sensor, glass break sensor


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

clifford intelliguard 9000- back up battery,siren in the interior,omni sensor,glass break sensor/mic.,tilt/shock sensor,smart windows module all linked up to a gps receiver that i pay monthly to monitor


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks! keep em comming!


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

12 guage pump bird shot 2 big dogs :machinegun:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Ak with (23) 40 round clips and a laser.. Thats for after the alarm sounds and the dogs bark..Sounds like a helicopter taken off, they'll know your serious!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

if you had a lifted car couldnt you run the alarm to the first battery since it cant be reached under the car like the underhood battery???


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

925rider said:


> if you had a lifted car couldnt you run the alarm to the first battery since it cant be reached under the car like the underhood battery???


I dont think that would help if you're using a quick disconnect to break the ground while it was parked.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Paging alarm system with motion sensor. I used to install for a living. I have put this setup on all my cars and never had a thief make a successful run at any of my cars. No backup battery, no other sensors needed. As long as your within the paging distance. The only way they get it is if i'm unconscious or they have a bigger gun.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/120791773494?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y

All you need is a motion sensor http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEI-508D-Dual-Zone-Motion-Radar-Sensor-Car-Alarm-/330552627666?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf678d1d2#ht_1288wt_889

This will replace the shock sensor.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

the best alarm hands down is a ''steel willy''nobody would ever be able to take the car even after they get by the alarm...

price is around 350 for bare and 450 chrome


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> the best alarm hands down is a ''steel willy''nobody would ever be able to take the car even after they get by the alarm...
> 
> price is around 350 for bare and 450 chrome


any pics


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Invisibeam® Field Disturbance Sensor
An effective vehicle intrusion sensor, this dual zone radar sensor detects moving high density objects using RF field disturbance technology.
Directed Electronics 508D Dual Zone Motion Sensor
Detects motion for the interior and exterior of your vehicle.
This item is recomended for alarm systems on convertables, jeeps, or if you just like to keep your windows down in the summer.
If you have any questions please email me.:thumbsup:


----------



## 801jessejames (Mar 8, 2010)

Best alarm yet right there.


----------



## 801jessejames (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a viper but it was a quick install by best buy to keep my fellow ese's from jacking my shit.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

On my 63 I got a 40$ Kraegen bulldog alarm and a wooden batt.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

i cant stand hearing alarms at a car show or picnic.


----------

